# Help me to clean out my closets



## LittleRibbie (Aug 24, 2007)

I have lots of big horse stuff that I no longer need and would like to donate it to CMHR in hopes that some little horse people are also big horse people. My problem is I do not have a camera it to be honest do not have the time to list items. Saddles, blankets, sheets, etc. All items are almost new and clean I just dont have the smarts to list any where. Is it possible to just put all in one box and send it to someone who is good on the computer to list on any site they choose and have any $$ sent to CMHR?? You can decide reserve or anything like that...or no reserve is fine too...you decide. If any one has the time or where with all to do this for me maybe we can help out a few of these rescues with transport or something. Thanks for any help, Heidi


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 24, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi, if you can get someone to take pictures for you I can list them for you...not sure what it would cost to ship all of that to someone...it is around $40.00 give or take to ship a western saddle...let me what you think, maybe I could be of some help, Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## ctgponies (Aug 24, 2007)

I would be happy to help. Where are you located? I have a digital camera. Listing would be a snap.


----------



## Marty (Aug 24, 2007)

Hold on.......... I have someone that may need a whole load of big horse stuff.

PLEASE!!! Take some pics and give more info. I might have a bunch of stuff sold for you if you can. She is needing a saddle too.

Don't suppose you have a winter blanket for Sonny size 80?

Heidi, another option for the camera-less is to find your products online and say "that's what kind my blank is" and we can go to the link


----------



## jdomep (Aug 25, 2007)

You can also get a disposable camera take the pics and have them put on a cd that way you can get them onto your computer or send the cd to someone who can list them for you (or Marty)




: .


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Gini is assisting in another auction for CMHR and she said she would be able to list and sell/auction everything for me. Now I just have to round everything up and send it to her.

Marty I do not have a blanket that would fit Sonny but I do have a new ( used 3 days ) Kensington green/plum fly sheet/mask that was way to big for Cornbread (15h haflinger) I cant tell what size it is but I did buy it big. If you would like me to send it to you 1st just to see I will and if not just send it along to Gini. Let me know.

Again, thanks everyone for all trying to help the minis, Heidi

P.S Not sure if I will send a driving harness to Gini as it is very heavy ( horse size alittle small for my haflinger but used on a 14.2h morgan and was great ) but in great condition ...is any one interrested in it ??


----------

